# concrete stairs with side walls



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Do the new steps really need to be suspended? It would be far easier having them sit on grade from a logistics standpoint. 

As for forming and pouring in one pour, it would obviously be easier if you didn't need the sidewalls, but it can be done either way. You would cut a form for the inside that would be similar to a stair stringer, but set upside down. The form for the exterior of the wall would be far simpler. Keep in mind though that if the finished exposed product is going to be concrete, you'll need to strip all of this out & finish it all before the concrete sets completely. Easier said than done. If you would plaster the walls (like they are existing) and consider settign brick pavers, cut stone, etc.... for cladding on the risers & treads, the concrete pour itself would be easier to complete, although you'd have quite a bit of additional work to finish the steps off.


----------



## daleinpg (Sep 19, 2012)

*Thanks*

I thought about pouring the stairs on top of the debris from the tear-down, but I would need to build a retaining wall at the back side of opening under the stairs first. It is quite a large opening under there.

I also considered building the side walls out of block, but block walls just never look like concrete walls, and then there is the problem of tying the wall to the stairs. We don't want to put any kind of stucco, stone, brick or finish on the walls or the stairs. Plain concrete would look best with our house style. I see your point about getting it all finished as it sets up. A lot of area and not easy to reach. Might have to go back and surface it. I am sure there will be small voids no matter how hard we vibrate or bang on the forms.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Boy, a mono pour with all that would be tough. If it were me, I'd do the walls and footings in one, the stairs in another. 

You would only need to suspend the stairs if you wanted something under them, and it doesn't look like you do. As far as filler for under them, any old thing will do. I've seen guys use a hay bale before. You aren't going to park a truck on it, after all.


----------

